# lost my fertility through surrogacy



## surromummyuk (Oct 4, 2007)

i had my second surro babe a month ago via my 5th c section,my uterus had a thin "window" where my placenta was protruding through,so now i cant have any more babies,yes i have 4 kiddos of my own and had 2 surrobabes,but i am heartbroken that i cant do this again,i have a good friend whom i was wanting to have a ts baby for and now i cant...........so my surgeon was very pushy that i opt for a sterilisation and i did,now im regretting it though,i can do egg donation no problem but its the pregnancy thing ya know!i dont know how to deal with this
love nicXX


----------



## Pand (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi Nic

I'm afraid I probably don't know what to say to help you.  You have already done so much for the people you have helped and I understand what you mean about the pregnancy thing too.  Have you thought about counselling?  Sterilization is a huge step to take and changes how you feel about yourself completely and you must be gutted for your friend.  As you will see from the secondary thread, egg donation is such a precious gift and I would wholly recommend it if you feel that you could help other people by doing it.  Please consider it. There are lots of women out there who it would mean the world to.

Sorry if I haven't been much help.

Amanda


----------

